
Holographic Near-Eye Displays for Virtual and Augmented Reality - mafuyu
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/holographic-near-eye-displays-virtual-augmented-reality/
======
mempko
This combined with advances in computer vision using deep neural nets is ripe
for some magical experiences.

------
nthcolumn
Whenever I hear about stuff like this or e.g. Google Glass I always think of
Carl Reiner and Opti-Grab.

------
SimbaOnSteroids
This is what takes AR mainstream

